# huge striper!!!!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

was at lesner saturday night, tide was outgoing and absolutly ripping. we set up on the north side of the bridge, and the striper were under the lights, all were over 30 inches, the weird thing was the way they were hitting my lure, it was like they were hitting it at 100% full speed, it was like i slaped their mama or something. these fish were mad!! then the big boys showed up, these fish were cruising at full sprint just under the surface. and the wake they were producing was unbelievable!!! when we first saw it we actually thought a boat had gone by and was draging his anchor on the surface. also they were not just doing this in spurts, we saw one pushing up a huge wake for about 90ft then turn and go about 50ft the other way. we never hooked one of the biguns' but there is no doubt they would have spooled us or broke our poles.

has anyone else seen this? is this common this time of year?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice Casting*

I've seen, (ya, blah., blah, blah) a nice 38" Striper get landed off the pile-ons, back in the "ol' days". I was just a punk, but hell....Whooper Striper made me come back. Lynnhaven has it going' on....if you know how to match the hatch.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*By the way....*

Can you divulge which artificials you were tossing....or is that "Super Secret Double Probation" information????


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

my first guess would be the stan dard lynnhaven bubblegum but if the fish were on surface, i doubt that would have been the lure of choice...did you try any topwaters after them? it would have been even better had they been crashing a super spook on top   !!!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> Can you divulge which artificials you were tossing....or is that "Super Secret Double Probation" information????


sure thing, white mirror lure with the red head and black specks down the side. i think the retrieve was key, i wasnt putting any action on the lure, just realing it in straight and fast, to keep it on the surface. i was jus trying to imagine what the little bait fish were doing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Lip Ripper said:


> sure thing, white mirror lure with the red head and black specks down the side. i think the retrieve was key, i wasnt putting any action on the lure, just realing it in straight and fast, to keep it on the surface. i was jus trying to imagine what the little bait fish were doing.


That would be a tt11 morr o lure


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*Lr*

Could what you saw on top have been cow nosed rays.

I have been fishing lynnhaven from a boat about every other day for the past 3 weeks and been seeing lots of rays swimming around, thrashing the top. I have hooked up twice this week to something I couldnt stop with my pup rod.One came off and the other broke the hook on my jig head. I think they were rays but they're big pups when I tell the story 

MATT


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I got spooled on 10lb. tackle by something at the tennis courts after fighting it for about 5 minutes... a ray was my first idea after the first run, but it sure as hell didn't feel like a ray.... plenty of violent headshakes and fish like runs once I got it near the yak.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

skiffisher said:


> Could what you saw on top have been cow nosed rays.
> 
> I have been fishing lynnhaven from a boat about every other day for the past 3 weeks and been seeing lots of rays swimming around, thrashing the top. I have hooked up twice this week to something I couldnt stop with my pup rod.One came off and the other broke the hook on my jig head. I think they were rays but they're big pups when I tell the story
> 
> MATT



about 2x too fast for a ray, and sometimes making some quick manouvers. definatly striper(or other large normal looking fish) if you have ever seen a huge tuney(false albacore) chasing bait, that is alot what it looked like, but bigger.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Cownosed Ray is faster than a Striper.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Digger said:


> The Cownosed Ray is faster than a Striper.



I don't know of specific proof of this, but I can believe it. I see them on base every day and they usually just swim along slow, but I've hooked a couple and had them just peel line. One dumped a Stradic 4000 with 10 lb test to the spool in a flash about a month ago. All I could do was hold on for the 20-30 seconds it took to dump me. I've seen them playing on top of the water as well, and they look like huge cobia fins, but it's definitely rays. They can boogie if they want to.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah, they might seem to lollygag around, but they are quite maneuverable. A hook in one tends to make them quite fast as well.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ok, 2x faster than i have ever seen a ray go. and if you saw it you would understand that it wasnt a ray. i am probibly not painting the clearest picture but it wasnt a ray.

also, in an all out sprint, ill put my money on the striper.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Those Cow-nosed freight trains can tow a 14' Yak around fairly fast as well.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have heard from a pretty reliable source that there are cobia feeding in there at night... possibility?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> I have heard from a pretty reliable source that there are cobia feeding in there at night... possibility?


that crossed my mind as well, and i wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Dickyboy77 lost half a spool today 

no look at what it was but it werent no flounder,or striper.

Caught about 40 flounder in 2 hours , not one keeper.

MATT


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*To All Replys!!!!!*

I have been on Lynnhaven all my life, as I have & will always say, Lynnhaven Holds/Hides alot of things the average fisherman will NEVER believe. Keep fishing you will soon come face to face with a LEGEND of past days.....PEACE OUT. :fishing:


----------



## kwick release (Jan 28, 2006)

I have hooked a least 5 fish that would have spooled me on 10lb line in and around the tennis court in the last 3weeks. I assumed they were rays since they are everywhere now.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> I have been on Lynnhaven all my life, as I have & will always say, Lynnhaven Holds/Hides alot of things the average fisherman will NEVER believe. Keep fishing you will soon come face to face with a LEGEND of past days.....PEACE OUT. :fishing:


check your pm's


----------

